# Pacific NW boating



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Plan to head up to OR, WA area this spring and plan to take kayaks. Have had good luck with pdxkayaker.org for OR Intel and boating partners so I assume that will work for southern WA as well. Anyone know of a buzz like forum for Seattle? Olympics? Thanks!

Haven't been able to find A Paddler's Guide to the Olympic Peninsula online, am I sol for finding one in a boating shop? Cheers! Leroy


----------



## BrianP (Nov 13, 2011)

Professorpaddle.com

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

Here's some info about runs in Southern Washington and the Olympic Peninsula:

Washington Whitewater Rafting & Kayaking | Whitewater Guidebook


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

*Willamette Kayak and Canoe Club*

I used to read this book that WKCC puts out, has some great runs I don't think are done too often, as well as listings for the very popular runs:

Soggy Sneakers - Willamette Kayak and Canoe Club


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

By far your best bet around PDX is the PDX Kayaker facebook page. I don't do facebook but people sometimes have to tell me what is on it. I'm old school like that.  

I guess coming from Colorado the Olympic Peninsula looks close to Oregon and SW Washington but it is actually quite far. Most folks around here are content to stay within a two hour drive since that only limits us to about a hundred classic runs in the class III to V range. I'm only telling you as it may prove difficult to get local knowledge on runs that far afield. 

Soggy Sneakers and Jeff Bennet's Washington Whitewater guide book (can't remember the title) are very helpful if you have the time to peruse them and make good notes but both are a bit out of date and they (perhaps wisely) don't really point you toward the super classic runs. 

If you give us an indication of the grade of rapids you enjoy and the month you'll be here, I or others could probably point you towards some of our favorites.


----------



## WW Family (Oct 26, 2012)

Peninsula dirtbag kayaker wannabes face book page for the Olympics. These guys are awesome and will take all comers.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the all the replies, can't wait to see some new rivers. This trip is not only a kayak trip but in this Olympic year, thought taking a look would b in order. Haven't been to nw WA, vancouver BC since I was a kid, and thats been a loooong time. Most of our trips to Nor Cal and OR have been off season so I know there is lots more to do in OR. Lots more on the list. But want to see new country. 

Plan to go before June to miss the crowds but what abt bugs. Or is it always bug season? Thanks!


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Here are a couple webites and some info i learned on my trip last summer:

1. Stories and videos mostly from the last decade, these guys were pioneering a lot of runs, pretty amazing really....
Oregon Kayaking

2. Really thorough TR's of good quality IV-V... He posts em up here, (how i first found out about the blog) 
Wheels & Water 

3. PNW Kayakers The Pacific Northwest's Premier Kayaking Community a new PNW forum. less traffic then the buzz, for sure, but the right direction

4. PDX and professorpaddle, as everyone pointed out. 

5. Kayak Shed in Hood River is a great shop. right across the gorge from White Salmon, Wa. They were helpful when i rolled in solo looking for paddling companions.I think there was a wednesday PM group run on the lower WS, they had info on.
6. (in the ...not Washington column) Seaside and Gearhart are really nice beaches/beach towns. two surf shops that rent wetsuits and boards. South of Astoria, north of Cannon Beach.. (goonies zone..) less then 2 hours from Portland. You can 4wdrive out on the beach by gearhart. makes it easy to carry a SUP to the shore break. the actual good surf is at the end of town in seaside.
Oregon Surf Guide, North coast surf breaks
cheers!


----------

